# Problème d’installation Windows sur Mac



## Flo_chm (4 Février 2018)

Voila j’ai essayé d’instller Windows 10 sur mon mac via bootcamp.J’ai donc suivi les étapes mais lorsque l’installation  final de windows commence un message d’erreur apparaît me disant :l’ordinateur a redémarré de manière inattendue ou a rencontré une erreur inattendue.L’installation de Windows ne peut pas continuer.
Pour installer Windows ,cliquer sur « ok »pour redémarrer l’ordinateur,puis redémarrer l’installation.
Je clique donc sur ok ,il redémarre et remet se message d’erreur.je ne sais pas quoi faire pour revenir sur Mac
Merci d’avance de vos réponse


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

On commence par le commencement, depuis le Bureau que dis /A propos ce Mac ? On continue, est-ce que Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement d'utiliser un fichier .iso comme dans cet écran ?




Est-ce que tu as depuis le menu d'installation de Windows, sélectionné la partition BOOTCAMP, puis juste en dessous, fais un clic sur Formater pour que la partition BOOTCAMP soit en NTFS ?


----------



## Flo_chm (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> On commence par le commencement, depuis le Bureau que dis /A propos ce Mac ? On continue, est-ce que Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement d'utiliser un fichier .iso comme dans cet écran ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 119717
> 
> Est-ce que tu as depuis le menu d'installation de Windows, sélectionné la partition BOOTCAMP, puis juste en dessous, fais un clic sur Formater pour que la partition BOOTCAMP soit en NTFS ?


Bonsoir,enfaite lorsque j’allume mon mac,directement il se lance avec  Windows et me met le message d’erreur.Je ne peux rien faire.
Mon mac est un MacBook Pro
Lorsque je suis sur la page d´erreur je n’ai accès à rien et si j’en clic sur « ok » il redémarre et recommence la même chose.


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Tu vas être bon pour redémarrer sous macOS, tu éteins de force ton MPB en maintenant appuyé la touche d'alimentation. Tu attends quelques secondes, tu démarres tout en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu sélectionneras Macintosh HD et tu seras sous macOs.

Tu relanceras Assistant Boot Camp, puis tu supprimeras la partition Boot Camp. Ne le fais surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque. Pour voir si tout est en ordre, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande…

```
diskutil list
```
…en donnant le résultat.

Petit rappel…


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


----------



## Flo_chm (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu vas être bon pour redémarrer sous macOS, tu éteins de force ton MPB en maintenant appuyé la touche d'alimentation. Tu attends quelques secondes, tu démarres tout en maintenant la touche *alt*, tu sélectionneras Macintosh HD et tu seras sous macOs.
> 
> Tu relanceras Assistant Boot Camp, puis tu supprimeras la partition Boot Camp. Ne le fais surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque. Pour voir si tout est en ordre, tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande…
> 
> ...


Merci c’est la premier fois que je poste un probleme et la solution a fonctionné,je vous remercie!^^
Mais j’envoie le résultat du terminal ?


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Flo_chm a dit:


> Mais j’envoie le résultat du terminal ?


Ben oui.


----------



## Flo_chm (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ben oui.


voila :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            85.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Locke (4 Février 2018)

Tout est en ordre.

Par contre tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et Apple préconise un minimum de 55 Go pour la partition Boot Camp… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 …si on fait le calcul 85 Go occupés, il ne te reste que 36 Go.

Ce n'est pas jouable, d'autant plus qu'il faut laisser de la place pour macOS, soit environ 105 Go. Tu vois ce qu'il reste pour Windows, une peau de chagrin de 16 Go !


----------



## Flo_chm (4 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tout est en ordre.
> 
> Par contre tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go et Apple préconise un minimum de 55 Go pour la partition Boot Camp… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 …si on fait le calcul 85 Go occupés, il ne te reste que 36 Go.
> 
> Ce n'est pas jouable, d'autant plus qu'il faut laisser de la place pour macOS, soit environ 105 Go. Tu vois ce qu'il reste pour Windows, une peau de chagrin de 16 Go !


Oui c'est peu ^^" mais j'abonne l'idée d'avoir windows sur mac.Merci de votre aide Locke!


----------



## Pierpas (20 Mai 2018)

Bonjour Locke 

Je rebondis sur le sujet 
Si j arrive à remettre Mac OS Sierra sur mon mac book air mid 2013 et seulement 120GO, je dois de nouveau réinstaller parrallels et Windows 10 pour travailler sur 3 logiciels pro qui ces derniers au Max me prennent 8 go .
J ai du tout effacer sur le disque dur car plus assez de mémoire pour démarrer Windows et je pense des mauvaises manip aussi 
Il serait préférable que je rachète un mac Air plus puissant et 256 Go ?
Pas envie d acheter un Pc pour uniquement Windows pour utiliser ces 3 logiciels une ou 2 fois par semaine ce qui m obligerait à prendre 2 ordi portables en déplacement et trop adepte d Apple 
Merci pour votre réponse et conseils


----------



## robinus (15 Décembre 2020)

Flo_chm a dit:


> Bonsoir,enfaite lorsque j’allume mon mac,directement il se lance avec  Windows et me met le message d’erreur.Je ne peux rien faire.
> Mon mac est un MacBook Pro
> Lorsque je suis sur la page d´erreur je n’ai accès à rien et si j’en clic sur « ok » il redémarre et recommence la même chose.


j ai le meme problem a l instanr


----------

